# Best shampoo for poodlish hair



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

We got our maltipoo a few mos ago, and I've been using a dirty dog lemongrass shampoo on her. I didn't put much effort into what kind to purchase- i just threw it into the cart along with other essentials a few days before we got her. I don't have a problem with the shampoo, but was wondering if there are better ones out there for tangles. My kids and I groomed duchess last night, and it took almost an hr. The majority of that was combing out her hair. She didn't have any mats, and we were able to detangle her body, however she has a problem area that always takes forever to comb out.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Personally ... I have been using Mane N' Tail on all my dogs. I like how soft and clean it leaves their hair ... and no itching. It also seems to help with the food stains too. I also take a tiny drop of human conditioner to their hair in the areas I know like to matt or are really thick. I have Schnauzer/Poodles with poodlish hair. 

I am sure there are bvetter dog shampoo's but it is just what I do.

Here ... I just bathed Leah Lu this morning .... See how nice and white?


1017131135b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

I finally was able to upload an image. She is a huge maltipoo (if that is really what she is). Abb, do you ever use detangling spray? Duchess just had a bath last night too, so she's poufy


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hellocat said:


> I finally was able to upload an image. She is a huge maltipoo (if that is really what she is). Abb, do you ever use detangling spray? Duchess just had a bath last night too, so she's poufy


I have used a kid's detangler before ... strawberry scented if I remember correctly. I don't think it did very much though. Maybe a better adult detangler would work? I wonder if they make any for animals in general?

I just googled it .... http://www.amazon.com/The-Stuff-16oz-Conditioner-Detangler/dp/B0002H3RLU

Looks like they make all kinds ... don't know what brand is best though ... never bought any.

Dutchess is adorable!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I've tried The Stuff before but I really didn't like it. I prefer Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice. http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...5/vname/Ice_on_Ice_Spray_by_Chris_Christensen

Abbylynn....do you feed wet or dry food? I am having a heck of time keeping my fluffy little white puppy's face white. Leah lu's face is so white and bright! Baxter always seems to look like he has eaten a newspaper.


----------



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

Duchess was shaved down to her skin when we adopted her due to severe matting. She was nicked on her neck pretty bad from shave the rescue did, and her hair grew back dark in that place. Here is a photo from around the time we got her. Her hair wasn't bald, but so short! She looked half her size


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We have a dog with a poodly coat and use Groomer's Edge shampoo as recommended by her groomer. We got a gallon bottle of shampoo concentrate and I suspect it will outlast all of us.



Hellocat said:


> Duchess was shaved down to her skin when we adopted her due to severe matting. She was nicked on her neck pretty bad from shave the rescue did, and her hair grew back dark in that place. Here is a photo from around the time we got her. Her hair wasn't bald, but so short! She looked half her size


I've read about poodles whose fur re-grew darker after an injury or surgery. In some cases, I think the fur eventually cleared to the same color as the rest of the coat, but in others, the change was permanent.

I know what you mean about shrinking dogs! I'm always surprised by Katie's size after she's clipped.


----------



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

Abby, I can't get over how white your baby's face is. Does she ever get reddish colored tear stains? I wonder if that could be from what duchess is eating. I am constantly clipping those hard crusties from her eye area and I get her eyes scooped at the groomers every time we go to petsmart. Seems like a constant battle


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

So Cavalier said:


> I've tried The Stuff before but I really didn't like it. I prefer Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice. http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...5/vname/Ice_on_Ice_Spray_by_Chris_Christensen
> 
> Abbylynn....do you feed wet or dry food? I am having a heck of time keeping my fluffy little white puppy's face white. Leah lu's face is so white and bright! Baxter always seems to look like he has eaten a newspaper.


I feed dry with a bit of warm water on it ... sometimes mixed with cooked chikcen, liver, carrots, green beans, peas, pumpkin .......

IMO canned food stains!

Chicken Soup For The Puppy Lovers/ and Dog Lovers Soul is what she has been raised on. She came to me eating Purina ... and I threw it out immediately ... made a sudden change! She and the others are eating this now. They are so picky they hate the expensive foods.

I also make a habit of wiping her face off after a meal.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hellocat said:


> Abby, I can't get over how white your baby's face is. Does she ever get reddish colored tear stains? I wonder if that could be from what duchess is eating. I am constantly clipping those hard crusties from her eye area and I get her eyes scooped at the groomers every time we go to petsmart. Seems like a constant battle


I am super lucky ... she does not get tear stains.  (Knocks on wood!) I wipe her eyes daily with just a clean white wash cloth ... and I am always checking her ears as well. If I see a dried little crustie I tell her we have to get the "Eye Boogies" off .... and I just gently pick it off. She does sometimes get the crusties. I also keep the hair out of her eyes.

She has been raised on chicken soup for the puppy lover's soul ....... and is still eating this brand.


----------



## dannbarbery (Oct 5, 2013)

Actually, I am having a hard time to find what is the best shampoo for my dog also. I wanted a good smell like a tuty fruity smell so that dogs smells good after taking a bath. Also, a shiny hair and tangle free is really a factor. Trying and testing is my habit in shampoo buying and for my dog.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a maltese x poodle too, and I use a shampoo made for "woolly" hair. It's a rather expensive one, but it has been worth it. I used to just get whatever was cheap in bulk, but I quickly realised that some shampoos make hair tangle really badly. The woolly shampoo prevents tangles. I think it's made by Groomer's Choice or something, but you probably can't get it over there. I'd look for something made specifically for poodles/maltese/non-shedding breeds though.

I always use a detangler when I brush her. It makes her smell nice and also prevents hair breakage. The more hair breakage, the more it will tangle. I use the Fuzzyard detangler, but not sure if you can get it there.


----------

